# Happy Halloween 2005



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey everybody, it's finally here! Let the madness begin! From all of me, to all of you, have a happy and safe Halloween. :jol:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"We're on an express elevator to Hell... goin' down!"

ROCK & ROLL ALL YOU HAUNTERS!!!!

:zombie:


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

stoked I am!!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Happy Halloween ...survived 3 parties in 2 days (including mine, with about a hundred guests... eek:googly: ) can't wait for the crazyness of setting up and makeup and that wonderful sound of screaming tots...
have fun all...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

It's heeeerrrrrrreeeee *Thump!* 

Happy halloween everyone, hope its a good one!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And a very Happy Halloween to all of my friends here on the less sunny side of the street. May your children's pillow cases be full of candy, your fog lay low, and the air be filled with screams. I hope to see you all in chat later tonight to hear how it all goes. I'll be there late, lol, we're open late here like Wendys.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Bring on the little candy hoarding booger eaters!.

Along with lots of fun and laughs, may each and every one have the living hell scared out of you. :voorhees: 

Happy Halloween


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy ,happy, halloween halloween, Silver Shamrock...:jol: :jol: :jol: :jol:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, and happy halloween to everyone!

Zombie, I'm going to try and make it up to your haunt tonight!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Have a Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

its been fun tonight!

scared alot of kids!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Halloween everyone!  :jol:


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm still not ready :/ but 90% of it is up and ready to rock


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

We just got our first TOTer!!!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy Halloween everyone! We bought 5 bags of candy and got all of 2 trick-or-treaters. Man, am I gonna be fat (as if I wasn't already, LOL).

Hope the night turns out well for ya, Z. Maybe we'll make it up there next year.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo-hoo!
7 kids!
Only one last year!:jol: :voorhees: :jol: :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We wound up with about 40 kids which is 4 up from last year. I took down a lot of the stuff tonight just to avoid any more theft, plus I have some $$ to spend at the after sales tomorrow AM, so I'd like to run out and stock up before I tear down the rest.

Mikeq did make it to my house! It was really cool to meet you and very surprising when he came up to me and said "You must be Zombie-F". The look on my (greasepainted) face must have been priceless. :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh..My..God...

450+ ToT's!!!!!!!!!!

I had anticipated 300...Got 2 / 500 piece candy bags...I RAN OUT in 2 1/2 hours!

Took down every thing, I am spent.
Got ALOT of good responses to the haunt~

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

This was probably the best Halloween I've ever had!

Got around 50 trick or treaters, ran out of candy, and had to start giving out Capri Suns from a case I was given as a Halloween gift.  The FCG was a huuuuge hit, even though I bought the wrong motor and ended up just tying it static to the garage, and I got a ton of compliments on the yard. There were kids coming down our street solely to see our house! One five-year-old saw the FCG last night, remembered where our house was, and dragged her mom to our house for ToT just to point it out to her.

I also met a fellow yard haunter who lives right down the street and, like me, thought he was the only one in our neighborhood who went all-out for the holiday. I, of course, pointed him towards this forum.  Between the two of us, armed with a resource like this, we could get some wicked Halloween spirit going on in our neck of the woods.

I hope everyone else had just as great a time as me!


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

was a great night got lots of compliments on the yard had 84 kids up from 60 last year. Had a few people want to learn to build stuff. The witch stirring her cauldron was a huge success had a few people offer to buy her. But unfortunatly in my haste to get everything running in the rain i forgot to get my tripod for my camera back so no good night pics. Will post some of the others later.
Hope everyone had a good night.
coffin_creature


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Happy Halloween everyone.

~~Bill~~


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

well we had about 16 kids last night and when I woke up this morning a thought came to me... I'm gonna do a haunt next year... small one but never the less a haunt!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

As usual, 0 TOTers. But, the Haunted Barn was a hit and everyone asked if we were going to do it next year!!! (100 kids) My friends are already groaning because I already have ideas for next year!!! Picture this, a "Hellevator" that goes up to the loft and when the doors open right before them will be my (sick) version of HELL!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I didn't have a single Trick or Treater come to my door last night  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TipoDeemin said:


> I also met a fellow yard haunter who lives right down the street and, like me, thought he was the only one in our neighborhood who went all-out for the holiday. I, of course, pointed him towards this forum.  Between the two of us, armed with a resource like this, we could get some wicked Halloween spirit going on in our neck of the woods.
> 
> I hope everyone else had just as great a time as me!


funny you should mention that, as I too have met guy just down the stret fom me who has been haunting his yard for the last 7 years! He let me take pis of it, which I will post as soon as I get around to it.

Halloween is GREAT for making new friends!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

We got 4 times as meany as last yr. Unfortunately, Last yr we got only 5 

But what was realy nice was people telling me that word was going around 
about my display. Maybe I'll have more visitors next yr.

I can hardly wait til start building again. My wife says after I finish the attic though 

One thing a few people mentioned. Because of the way I had my haunt lit
It looked as if I was not accepting TOT's. If I turned on the front porch light it would ruin the display

Someone suggested that I post a sign at the end of the driveway saying "Trick or Treaters Welcome". 
I'll have to do that for next yr.

I'll be posting picture & maybe a video soon. I hope.

Happy Halloween (A bit belated )


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Or replace the front porch bulbs with a lower wattage. I used 25W amber bulbs in my front lights and it doesn't cast too much light. Just a suggestion.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> funny you should mention that, as I too have met guy just down the stret fom me who has been haunting his yard for the last 7 years! He let me take pis of it, which I will post as soon as I get around to it.
> 
> Halloween is GREAT for making new friends!


The DR. pissing on someones yard haunt? Plus pictures! those should be good.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HAHA..Jeez..stupid typo!


PICS of the haunt! (although, pissing would be interesting!)


----------

